# My new x-mas ornament



## 1stvermont (Dec 17, 2021)

Just put it on the tree today





__





Amazon.com: Ornament - There and Back Again - Raw Wood 2x4in : Handmade Products


Buy Ornament - There and Back Again - Raw Wood 2x4in: Ornaments - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Dec 17, 2021)

And here it is.


I'll just note that you can see more on the "Things You Didn't Know You Needed" thread.


----------



## 1stvermont (Dec 17, 2021)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> And here it is.
> View attachment 11058
> 
> I'll just note that you can see more on the "Things You Didn't Know You Needed" thread.



I could not get it to load, it said file size to large. Any ideas what I did wrong? did you insert the image?


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Dec 17, 2021)

Hmm. I don't know what happened there. I just downloaded the image, and transferred it here from my phone gallery.


----------

